
Breitbart's Milo Yiannopoulos asks Twitter to release his data - walterbell
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/27/breitbarts-milo-yiannopoulos-asks-twitter-to-release-his-data-in-bid-to-have-suspension-lifted/
======
angersock
Before all the commenting stuff starts--remember folks, the strength of a
person's or a company's integrity is seen most honestly when the circumstances
are distasteful.

If Twitter actually is serious about user data rights, they'll give what they
have back to the toad.

